# Trenbolone and Dbol cycle



## meghwar (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Guys

I ordered some Test-E and Dbol last week. I was planning on doing a Test-E 500mg per week for 10 weeks and D-bol 30mg/day for 8 weeks. The stuff arrived today and instead the guy sent me Tren-E instead of the Test-E. I have been reading some interesting stuff bout Tren and about the fact that is it three times as androgenic as Test-E. I felt a bit of gyno on my previous Test-E cycle at the last two weeks of the cycle so with Nolvadex, things went back to normal through PCT. What do you guys think should i keep the Tren and do a Tren and Dbol cycle?? Or shall i send them back and get the Test-E. What cycle would you recommend for a Tren and Dbol stack?? I got some Adex and HCG on the side just in case. I dont want a harsh cycle as its my first time on Tren-E especially that im stacking it with Dbol, or would it be safer to go with Test-E and Dbol??


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Hmm well tren is generally more expensive than test so I would personally keep the tren and contact the guy asking if you can get some more test. You need to run test with tren really and dbol won't cut it I'm afraid


----------



## meghwar (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmm, i see. So wouldnt a Tren-E cycle do without Test-E? Im sure the Test-E is just for keeping the test levels up, however if i cut the cycle short to 8 weeks i wouldnt need Test-E, i could use HCG and then do PCT after. Its pretty much like doing a Deca and D-bol stack cycle?


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

meghwar said:


> Hmm, i see. So wouldnt a Tren-E cycle do without Test-E? Im sure the Test-E is just for keeping the test levels up, however if i cut the cycle short to 8 weeks i wouldnt need Test-E, i could use HCG and then do PCT after. Its pretty much like doing a Deca and D-bol stack cycle?


 Tren without test u will be shut down without test in ur system which will effect your sex drive, just like doin winstrol without test.

i am ending my second week of Tren A, Test E, Dbol and u i am seeing insane results for 2 weeks i went 10 LBS up (With a very clean diet).


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Another thing, don't take a nose dive into tren dose, The side effects is really nasty i was feeling like $hit wanna thru out entire day, sweating, feel heat comin out of my face, cardio went down the $hitter, but now i feel i started to adapt a bit.


----------



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

if you can get hold of some provirion that will help with your libido running tren and dbol without test,would be a good cycle


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

juniortom said:


> if you can get hold of some provirion that will help with your libido running tren and dbol without test,would be a good cycle


I don't belive in running a cycle without Test, or test based compound.

but that's only my opinion.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

juniortom said:


> if you can get hold of some provirion that will help with your libido running tren and dbol without test,would be a good cycle


bad adviced, mikaza is right, tren is a 19-nor compound and will shut u down hard, without any exogenous test to replace ur own natty sut down, even on 200mg of proviron a day will do fook all to help tht, get sum test e, run it with the tren, if u havent ran many cycles, get sum more test and save the tren for a next cycle


----------



## meghwar (Jan 12, 2009)

From wat im reading, i think ill give back the Tren n just run a test-e and dbol cycle. Tren seems to have sum nasty sides n i aint about taking such a risk. Think ill stick to sumthing less androgenic. for how long would it be best to run dbol with a 12 week test-e cycle then? If i was to keep tren how many mgs of test-e per week will i need for an 8 week cycle? Rather do short cycle if i was to run tren.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

meghwar said:


> From wat im reading, i think ill give back the Tren n just run a test-e and dbol cycle. Tren seems to have sum nasty sides n i aint about taking such a risk. Think ill stick to sumthing less androgenic. for how long would it be best to run dbol with a 12 week test-e cycle then? If i was to keep tren how many mgs of test-e per week will i need for an 8 week cycle? Rather do short cycle if i was to run tren.


dbol first four week kick start, then id take it again for last two weeks of cycle and then 2weeks after last shot of test e so dbol is taken as the test e leaves ur system and can go straight into pct.......

the amount of test u need depends on ur previous cycles, if u havent ran a cycle befor u plain and simply dnt need tren and it wud b foolish to use it in a first cycle, ur body will grow off anythin first time, why use somethin as strong as tht, 500mg is a gd starting point for test, 30mg dbol


----------



## meghwar (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok guys, i managed to get hold of some Test-E to add to the cycle. So now given i have Test-E, Tren-E and Dbol im thinking of carrying the cycle as below:

Week 1-10: Test-E 400mg pw

Week 1-8: Tren-E 300mg pw

Week 1-4: Dbol 30mg a day

Week 9-10 Dbol 30mg a day

Any thoughts and recommendations on the above?? Keep in mind i dont want to over do it with Tren-E as ive heard its quite harsh. This isnt my first Test-E cycle. I ran a 10 week Test-E & Dbol cycle 4 10 weeks last Jan on 500mg per week. I felt gyno on the last 3 weeks, however with Nolva and PCT it went away after couple of weeks as it was very small at the time

This time i have adex and HCG in hand. Do you think i should use adex through out the cycle? Any recommendations on how much adex per day would be ok to keep gyno at bay?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

dbol 9-12, not jus 9-10. cos ur gonna start pct 2 weeks after ur last shot of test e? so run dbol for a further 2 weeks after ur last shot, then start pct the day after ur last dbol tab...this i gaurentee will result in u holding onto more of ur gains


----------



## meghwar (Jan 12, 2009)

ok so after altering the cycle according to what you recommended it should look something like this:

Week 1-10: Test-E 400mg pw

Week 1-8: Tren-E 300mg pw

Week 1-4: Dbol 30mg a day

Week 9-12 Dbol 30mg a day

Any ideas on a PCT?? Dont think i would need HCG since im stacking Test and Tren together. By the way is it ok to inject Test and Tren on the same day? Im thinking every Monday morning at the begining of the week.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

i like splitting my doses to 2 shots a week, is fine injecting test and tren in the same syringe, draw one ml of one, then one ml of the other bang it into one glute, then do the same 3-4 days later. i like mon/thurs morning splits. u dnt hav to shoot twice weekly, if u want to do it one day thats fine, there is mixed evidence upon the idea of twice weekly shots being more efficient.

i personally would run hcg throughout if u have some or can afford it, if money is an issue scrap the hcg during the cycle and just save it for the pct

pct wise nolvaday, clomid, hcg and proviron again if money isnt an issue...search for hacksii hcg protocol...has it panned out perfectly


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

save the tren and get the test and use the tren at a later date, it avoids giving stuff bacxk and all the hoo har...or just send the tren to me and i'll show everyone the nice gains i'll make.... :whistling:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Khaos said:


> save the tren and get the test and use the tren at a later date, it avoids giving stuff bacxk and all the hoo har...or just send the tren to me and i'll show everyone the nice gains i'll make.... :whistling:


i posted first, if the tren is going to anyone its meee haha


----------



## meghwar (Jan 12, 2009)

hahah, its cool mate already got the Test E so if the results with Tren are all good ill send you the next cycle over


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

XJPX said:


> i posted first, if the tren is going to anyone its meee haha


yeah you may posted 1st but i need it more, my left arm is as small as Jem's:lol: :lol:


----------

